# Is my Glowlight Tetra sick?



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I noticed his fins are tipped in white or silver. Is this normal for them? The other 3 don't show this but they're females.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

maybe it's just that he's a male, and maybe that's normal


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If you Google image "Glowlight Tetra", you will find that's it's normal for them to have white/silver tipped fins: Google Images

And it's also normal for some to not: Google Images


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Holly! It never accured to me to Google it.*question I thought of the people here first I guess. But your right, it is common. I'm glad it's not some disease I have to worry about.


----------

